# recommendation



## dwjm (Feb 15, 2012)

Looking for a training company for our new puppy we are getting in a month. Any recommendations for the milton ontario area.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Don't know about Canada, but our local humane society offers great basic training.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Bump. 
You mean specific V gun dog training or just basic obedience?

I heard good things about Pointblank. No personal experience though. 

Perhaps others see and can add to this post.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

I don't know much about Milton other than Snake rd and the old ice house... but this is where we did our puppy class.

http://www.whoswalkingwho.net/index.aspx
You could contact them and ask if they can recommend anyone in your area.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

We did puppy training at PetSmart in Toronto. It was okay. Teaches the basics and mostly everything is via clicker training.


----------

